# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Shock-wave Therapie

## cornelia49

Hallo.
Ik heb al 2 maanden last van een peesontsteking in mijn voet. Loopt niet echt lekker hm!
Mijn podo-therapeut heeft voorgesteld om shock-therapie toe te passen.
Maar daar ben er helemaal niet bekend mee.
Mijn vraag is: wat is het precies, hoe gaat het in zijn werk, duurt het lang en doet het pijn?
Ik kan ook kiezen voor een injectie in mijn voet. Ik vind het moeilijk. Ik wil het beste: dat mijn voet weer geneest en weer kan wandelen: wat ik zo graag doe en nu niet kan.

Groetjes van Cornelia.

----------


## Raimun

> Hallo.
> Ik heb al 2 maanden last van een peesontsteking in mijn voet. Loopt niet echt lekker hm!
> Mijn podo-therapeut heeft voorgesteld om shock-therapie toe te passen.
> Maar daar ben er helemaal niet bekend mee.
> Mijn vraag is: wat is het precies, hoe gaat het in zijn werk, duurt het lang en doet het pijn?
> Ik kan ook kiezen voor een injectie in mijn voet. Ik vind het moeilijk. Ik wil het beste: dat mijn voet weer geneest en weer kan wandelen: wat ik zo graag doe en nu niet kan.
> 
> Groetjes van Cornelia.


Hej Cornelia ..op onderstaande link vind je 'n goede uitleg en filmpje over "shock wave therapie " .... 
je hebt maar 2 voeten !! .;verzorg ze goed !!  :Wink: 

http://www.shockwavenet.nl/patienten/patienten.html

----------


## cornelia49

Hallo Raimun.

Bedankt voor het opsturen van de link. 
Ik zal alles aandachtig doornemen.

Groet v Cornelia

----------

